# Pinkeye - plus red cheeks?



## akmbloom (Feb 18, 2005)

My 5 yo DD has what I'm pretty sure is pinkeye. I called her doctor; she's had it before, and it's distinct from when she used to have ear-infection related eye goop; they sent in a prescription for antibiotic eye drops over the phone (I didn't see any other symptoms that would lead me to believe it's viral). She got the drops this morning and has had 3 doses. Her eyes have been red and puffy since last night. Starting mid-day today, the redness seemed to spread down her cheeks. Her cheeks are really red - columns starting at her eyes and going all the way to her jaw.

If it's still so red tomorrow I'm going to call the doctor again, but I thought I'd ask if anyone has seen/ heard of this ... could it be the pinkeye? the eye drops? something else that would cause such flushed cheeks and pinkeye symptoms?


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

It sounds like you are describing my friend who has a sinus infection right now! Her one eye looks terrible and that cheek is all red and it's a bit puffy too. She was at the doctor yesterday and I'm pretty sure they put her on systemic abx. If your dd has an infection beyond her eye, I'd be willing to bet abx will be the way to clear it up. Sinus infections are no fun! Is she complaining that her face or teeth hurt from the pressure?


----------



## mom2happy (Sep 19, 2009)

That sounds like it could be fifth's desease.

pink eye is just conjuctivitis (inflammation and any type of infection in the eye)

Could be bacterial or viral.


----------



## altoidmandy (Jun 9, 2008)

Is it possible that it is some sort of allergic reaction to the antibiotic in the eye drops? Seems to coincide with the start of treatment.


----------



## akmbloom (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone - the cheeks got better after a day and a half, and she doesn't seem to be having any symptoms but the eyes at the moment, which are getting better... I am a little concerned about fifths disease still, because I'm pregnant and feeling kind of under the weather myself... and it can be dangerous for pregnant women and fetuses, according to the internet at least. So I'm going to go in for a blood draw on Monday.


----------

